

Pusher-js 2.0.0 released: WebSockets, comprehensive legacy support - c-oreills
http://blog.pusher.com/pusher-2-0-0-cutting-edge-websockets-with-comprehensive-legacy-support/

======
ccorda
From the comments, someone notes that GZIP isn't enabled. Someone Pusher
replies: "We use Amazon Cloudfront as our CDN right now and achieving this
isn't as easy as we'd like it to be. It is on our backlog."

As great as AWS and the Cloudfront/S3 combo is, it's maddening that the combo
can't serve both gzip and non-gzip versions from the same url [1].

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5442011/serving-
gzipped-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5442011/serving-gzipped-css-
and-javascript-from-amazon-cloudfront-via-s3)

------
dberg
just looked at the client library and noticed they use SockJS, interesting.

------
eliaskg
Legacy support sounds great!

Does it mean it doesn't fall back on Flash?

~~~
gsarrica
"Pusher has always worked across a wide variety of devices via a Flash based
fallback mechanism, and we haven’t replaced this option in the newer version.
Since the Flash version uses the WebSocket endpoint, it gets all the low
latency, low overhead advantages of WebSockets. The drawbacks with this
approach are that it involves downloading extra files, Flash isn’t installed
on every browser, and certain ports need to be open on the client’s network."

